# Manchester bars, restaurants, things to do.



## mwgdrwg (Mar 1, 2010)

So, what are the best pubs, restaurants, clubs in Manchester? What are the best museums to mooch around on a Sunday?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone...?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2010)

Museums:

Peoples History Museum A museum about the history of the working class. I took a girlfriend there once, which was cool and embarrasing all at once. Can be pretty interesting, but can equally be pretty dull. Just near Salford Central train station.

Manchester City Gallery The central gallery in Manchester, just off St Peters Square. It has a 'classical art' section' and a 'contemporary art section. There is an exhibition on right now which should be very good (I saw a lot of it at the Saatchi last year)

The Whitworth Manchester Universities Gallery, can have some good exhibits, but it sometimes feels like you are taking a gamble as to whether it is worth a visit. Nice cafe though. 

Manchester University Mueseum One of my favourites. It has a bit of everything. There is a T-Rex skeleton, a whole variety of stuffed and preserved animals, bits of meteorites, all sorts, one of my favourites actually.

The Cornerhouse Also one of my favourites. It has an excellent cinema, there is often exhibitions on (they always seem a bit rubbish to me though), a cool cafe/bar (if a bit expensive), A small bookshop... It is just a nice place to go and sit and watch the world go by on Oxford Road.

Erm...

There are more, I just cant remember them.

As for bars or whatever, you will have to wait for somebody else to come along! I know loads and loads but I wouldn't know which ones to recommend! (but only because they are probably pretty wanky or full of students or something)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Museums:
> 
> Peoples History Museum A museum about the history of the working class. I took a girlfriend there once, which was cool and embarrasing all at once. Can be pretty interesting, but can equally be pretty dull. Just near Salford Central train station.
> 
> ...




I've been to the cornerhouse, Liked that place


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh yeh, one other obvious one that I forgot:

The Museum of Science and Industry It has been a while since I went there, but there is loads of different things inside (as far as I can remember). There is a lot of stuff about industry, working machines and that kind of thing. There is old trains (I think there is a preserved track there from one of the oldest railways, whose station was just next door, _and_ I think you can go on a very short train journey on a very old train - I am not sure if I am just imagining that though ). 

There is also a bit that is for children which can be pretty fun, its all interactive.

Also, across the road is a flight museum, full of old planes.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've been to the cornerhouse, Liked that place



I go there pretty regularly. 

It is one of the only places where I can watch half decent films.



Plus, I am a poncy wanker, obv.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers for that. I actually know where the Cornerhouse is because I walked past it going to the Aquatic centre for a swim when I was on a course once.

What's that area around Oxford Road called...it seemed very studenty. Anything else good around there?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Cheers for that. I actually know where the Cornerhouse is because I walked past it going to the Aquatic centre for a swim when I was on a course once.
> 
> What's that area around Oxford Road called...it seemed very studenty. Anything else good around there?



There are loads of bars around there. 

There is, erm, The Thirtsy Scholar, directly underneath the bridge at Oxford Road), 

There is another bar that is OK right next to there, but I cant remember what it is called. If you stand outside the Thirsty Scholar, it is on your right.

The pub next door to the Cornerhouse is OK. It is a bit of a metalhead pub. 

Kro Bar, a bit further down, its all plate glass and shiny, serves Scandavian food and beer and stuff (there are two on Oxford road, one across from an MMU building by the bridge where the Mancunian way crosses) and one across from the Manchester University students union/academy

There is Big Hands, which is a pretty cool bar, which is just a bit further down from the Academy, it is next door to a florists, it has a nice atmosphere and a fairly decent selection of beer. 

There is a pretty cool vegetarian cafe on the University Campus. I cant remember what its called, but if you go towards the Library, it is directly on your right before as you stand in front of the entrance (also one of my favourites)....

Ermmmm....

My memory is failing me a bit.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2010)

Also...various people have recommended Deansgate Locks, Northern Quarter, Printworks area, and Canal Street as good places for a night out? I've been to the locks in the daytime. 

Where would you lot go? I want nice pubs with funky music and good beer, followed by something more banging.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt and Phreds is my favourite place at the moment. Its a little bar on tibb street in the northern quarter. About 5 minutes from the centre walking. They have live music every night and he you in before half 7 at weekends you get a free pizza When you buy 2 drinks. The pizza is well nom too. And the drinks are reasonble. 3 pound a pint. 

The best place for chinese buffet i7 a place called shanghi on whitworth street. Theres a great mediterrain place as well called efes near the coach station that has a buffet for a fiver.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Also...various people have recommended Deansgate Locks, Northern Quarter, Printworks area, and Canal Street as good places for a night out? I've been to the locks in the daytime.
> 
> Where would you lot go? I want nice pubs with funky music and good beer, followed by something more banging.



Canal Street is a pretty good night out. The only places I seem to remember is Fia Fossa, which was pretty fun, and The Churchill (?) which is a lesbian pub. At least it seemed that way. Somebody else can give recommendations for Canal Street though, I have only been out there a few times, and have almost always been completely wrecked by the time I got there, so I had no idea where I was or where I was going. 



The Northern Quarter is pretty good. The Night & Day cafe is a decent bar/venue, sometimes have some good music on. There is another bar across from the fesitval hall that serves Margeritas only, good for a drink or two. There is a bar called 'Odd', which I have only been in a few times, it seems to be a bit to yuppie for my tastes though..... there is a jazz bar as well, Matt & Phreds, that is pretty cool. 

I don't really know Deansgate Locks or The Printworks though, neither have ever really appealed to me. 

As for clubs, again, somebody else would probably be better than me at recommending them!


----------



## punchdrunkme (Mar 2, 2010)

I defiantly prefer the bars in the northern quarter. You can always find good live music in the early evening. And the atmosphere i7 generally more relaxed.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Mar 2, 2010)

If your down oxford road way it tends to get a bit studenty but  theres often  good stuff on at the contact theatre. Canal street is a good night out as well. Esp later on in the evening. Just try to avoid the printworks. Its all wannabe footballers wifes and shite chart music. Bit more expensive too.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 2, 2010)

Do you live in Manchester?    Or are you just here for a particular weekend, if so, which one?

If you're around this Sunday coming, this is in/around Hulme, close to the city centre (not far from the Hulme Arch bridge across the Princess Parkway):

People's History of Hulme - March 7th!

Following the success of Critical Mass at the Zion Centre (photos of which can be found here), our resident artists 'Single Cell' are proud to present their second event, 'People's History of Hulme' in their 'Finding Zion' month of music based activities in and around Hulme and the Zion.

WHAT: Create a fantasy map and embark on a metaphysical treasure hunt, discovering performers, musicians, and random surprises on this pyschogeographic tour of Hulme exploring politics, regeneration and myth.

WHERE: Meet at 1pm at Kim By the Sea, Old Birley Street M15 5RF, ends at the Zion Centre

GET INVOLVED: The Peoples’ History of Hulme is suitable for people of all ages, some gentle walking outdoors
is required so dress for the weather.
COST: Free of charge

Organised by the Loiterers Resistance Movement
(nowhere-fest.blogspot.com)

Finding Zion is a month long festival of events taking place for 26th February- 27th March 2010. All events take place in and around Zion Arts Centre, Hulme. Finding Zion is curated by music collective Single Cell.

More information
- www.ﬁndingzion.org.uk
- twitter.com/single_cell
- +44 (0)161 226 1912 
http://www.zionarts.com/


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 2, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Also...various people have recommended Deansgate Locks, Northern Quarter, Printworks area, and Canal Street as good places for a night out? I've been to the locks in the daytime.
> 
> Where would you lot go? I want nice pubs with funky music and good beer, followed by something more banging.


Must admit, Deansgate Locks and Printworks wouldn't be my cup of tea at the weekend.  Very mainstream.  Awful.

The Northern Quarter is better, you can bimble around and find somewhere to drink, catch a gig at Matt & Phreds or Night & Day or Band on the Wall, grab a bite to eat at a restaurant or takeaway.

Canal Street's okay, I occasionally hang out in Velvet when I meet up with a group of friends.  The area's buzzing and busy at the weekend, without being scally-ish.

There's other stuff going on, though, just outside the city centre, like the King's Arms off Chapel Street in Salford.  It's about a ten minute walk from the Town Hall (to give you a rough idea), and they host gigs and film nights and stuff.

Good beer?  The Lass O'Gowrie down that little road down by the side of the BBC used to have its own micro-brewery, don't know if it still has.  

Likewise, opposite Atlas, I forget what it's called now, but didn't that used to get its beer from the Marble Brewery?  But that's Deansgate Locks...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, and johnnymarrsbars publishes this magazine:

http://friendrock.wordpress.com/


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 2, 2010)

And another friend is involved in running this website:

http://www.folkingcool.co.uk/

The events and gigs isn't totally up to date at the moment though as I've told her about some upcoming stuff in Manchester/Salford that hasn't appeared yet...  

(Although that's not just a Manchester thing.)


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 2, 2010)

Didn't realise you were in Manchester Dilly!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips 

Yeah, Deansgate Locks didn't look my cup of tea either really...when I was in town last I was drinking ale in that pub by the G-Mex, Britton's Protection? Also that green and yellow little pub just down the road with a funny name which I forgot.

Want to get discover a few other areas and have nice food and quality sounds. Been recommended Corbierres as a good place to drink too, and food in Tampopo or Wagamamas?

Looking forward to it now


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 2, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Oh, and johnnymarrsbars publishes this magazine:
> 
> http://friendrock.wordpress.com/



Just looked at my web stats and wondered why i was getting referrals from u75


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 2, 2010)

oh...and i work at the previously mentioned wonderful venue Band on The Wall

www.bandonthewall.org


we do amazing music and nommalicious food.





and we're a charity. keepin it real for teh yoot, innit.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

^ what do you do at Band on the Wall?

I'm off there for a couple of gigs soon


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> ^ what do you do at Band on the Wall?
> 
> I'm off there for a couple of gigs soon



I'm Marketing & Press Officer.

What you coming to see?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr Scruff....fucking yes, sounds perfect!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

I was gonna mention Big Hands, but I notice no one has mentioned The Temple of Convenience yet, which is probably my favourite pub in Manc, is on Great Bridgewater Street, and used to be a public bog

Great jukebox, bar's not brilliant but they do sell Hoegaarden, which keeps me happy

The toilets are unisex and are covered in cut out pictures of 70s porn


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> I'm Marketing & Press Officer.
> 
> What you coming to see?



Tunng in March and Louisiana Red in May

possibly a few more - didn't realise they did so much interesting stuff there til I got the flyer


----------



## punchdrunkme (Mar 2, 2010)

Coibieres is a nice little bar. Great jukebox dont know how it is for live music though perhaps someone else will. Wagamama is Ok. But for chinese or japanese theres better places. Yang sing is very good. And tai wu on the top of oxford road in the city centre is fantastic and does great dim sum during the day.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks  Can't wait to nom nom nom !


----------



## HerneHillBilly (Mar 2, 2010)

Sand bar is one my favourites that hasn't been mentioned yet (one block after the BBC on Oxford Road and turn left)


----------



## punchdrunkme (Mar 2, 2010)

Manchester has some top places for food. The curry places in the Northern quarter like Hunters Bbq are good too. Especilly a at night after a couple of pints. Some of them look a bit grotty from outside but its just because theyve not had new signs for years. The food is always good quality and silly cheap. 

If your in a rush or just want something light try the food hall in the arndale centre. Its all little stalls with street food. Theres all sorts. I love the burritos. Thats good prices too.


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 2, 2010)

The Temple's ace as is he Castle on Oldham Street in the NQ (top jukebox!) 

And TV21's in the NQ is terrible - lots of cheesy tunes and druken types. But it's also very fabulous and has much sci-fi memoribilia to keep you entertained.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2010)

punchdrunkme said:


> Coibieres is a nice little bar. Great jukebox dont know how it is for live music though perhaps someone else will. Wagamama is Ok. But for chinese or japanese theres better places. Yang sing is very good. And tai wu on the top of oxford road in the city centre is fantastic and does great dim sum during the day.



Looked at a lot of places and Yang Sing looks the perfect place for my birthday meal. Thanks


----------



## killer b (Mar 2, 2010)

i dropped into the castle to see what it was like since the refurb, was disapointed. basically they've just build a toilet block where that ace seedy pool room was. proper shit.

best pub in manc is the briton's protection, imo. i'm fond of the marble arch too, although that's a hoof out of town. not been to band on the wall since it reopened, but would like to soon - it was always one of my favourite manc venues. second matt & phredds too...

the pev was closed and for sale last time i was over - anyone heard whether it's likely to be open again soon?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Didn't realise you were in Manchester Dilly!



I'm not.

Not quite, anyway.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I was gonna mention Big Hands, but I notice no one has mentioned The Temple of Convenience yet, which is probably my favourite pub in Manc, is on Great Bridgewater Street, and used to be a public bog
> 
> Great jukebox, bar's not brilliant but they do sell Hoegaarden, which keeps me happy
> 
> The toilets are unisex and are covered in cut out pictures of 70s porn



I _knew_ I had missed something.

You end up knowing _everybody_ by the end of the night. 

All ten of them.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2010)

killer b said:


> i dropped into the castle to see what it was like since the refurb, was disapointed. basically they've just build a toilet block where that ace seedy pool room was. proper shit.
> 
> best pub in manc is the briton's protection, imo. i'm fond of the marble arch too, although that's a hoof out of town. not been to band on the wall since it reopened, but would like to soon - it was always one of my favourite manc venues. second matt & phredds too...
> 
> the pev was closed and for sale last time i was over - anyone heard whether it's likely to be open again soon?



Those two pubs have got so much character, and lovely ale.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 3, 2010)

killer b said:


> i dropped into the castle to see what it was like since the refurb, was disapointed. basically they've just build a toilet block where that ace seedy pool room was. proper shit.
> 
> best pub in manc is the briton's protection, imo. i'm fond of the marble arch too, although that's a hoof out of town. not been to band on the wall since it reopened, but would like to soon - it was always one of my favourite manc venues. second matt & phredds too...
> 
> the pev was closed and for sale last time i was over - anyone heard whether it's likely to be open again soon?



close to 5 million quid refurb and a ruddy IMMENSE sound system. some great club nights (KIU, Craig Charles Funk 'n Soul Show, Step Up! and the triumphant return of soul:ution. 

If anyone's coming to KIU on Saturday shoot me a PM, would be good to put faces to names and that x


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Tunng in March and Louisiana Red in May
> 
> possibly a few more - didn't realise they did so much interesting stuff there til I got the flyer



if you like tunng you'll like Megafaun (Bon Iver's band) we've got on Friday.

also one to watch out for is Dan Berglund - strange jazz/drum n bass hybrid music. out of this world.

Portico Quartet as well - think kid a-era radiohead with a jazzy vibe. weird shit but totally captivating.


----------



## killer b (Mar 3, 2010)

i liked the fab cafe on occasion, though i haven't been for years.

check out their classy menu.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2010)

killer b said:


> i liked the fab cafe on occasion, though i haven't been for years.
> 
> check out their classy menu.



They have got to be one of the few places on earth that serve Findus Crispy Pancakes and Vespa Chow Mein/Curry on a menu.


----------



## killer b (Mar 3, 2010)

and farleys rusks. 

did you spot their all-day breakfasts?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2010)

killer b said:


> and farleys rusks.
> 
> did you spot their all-day breakfasts?



Yeh

 

When I saw it, I thought, all day breakfast, I wonder what combinations of sausages and bacon and eggs and beans and toast they are going to be serving...


----------



## killer b (Mar 3, 2010)

i guess all of those are covered elsewhere on the menu...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Mar 3, 2010)

I spent NYE there once, absolute carnage. 

They don't really do food do they?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 3, 2010)

http://nowhere-fest.blogspot.com/


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm barred for life from Fab Cafe in Leeds.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

Cribynkle said:


> And TV21's in the NQ is terrible - lots of cheesy tunes and druken types. But it's also very fabulous and has much sci-fi memoribilia to keep you entertained.



Is that the one with the Dalek in it?  If so, I like it in there too


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> if you like tunng you'll like *Megafaun* (Bon Iver's band) we've got on Friday.
> 
> also one to watch out for is Dan Berglund - strange jazz/drum n bass hybrid music. out of this world.



Thought about that, but am having bit of a heavy one on Saturday so need to reserve energy stocks!


----------



## futha (Mar 3, 2010)

Saki Bar in rushholme (near Big Hands, not far from the unis) is a cool place.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 3, 2010)

futha said:


> Saki Bar in rushholme (near Big Hands, not far from the unis) is a cool place.



Hasn't that closed?


----------



## futha (Mar 4, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Hasn't that closed?



Not as far as I know. Unless it has closed in the last few days as I was there on Sat.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 4, 2010)

futha said:


> Saki Bar in rushholme (near Big Hands, not far from the unis) is a cool place.



Used to run a night there and the owners are a pain in the arse and its frequented by proper dodgy as fuck people.

having said that theres a great night there on sat called underachievers please try harder run by a friend of mine.


----------



## Shevek (Mar 9, 2010)

1) Sainsbury's Cafe on Regent Road, Salford just outside the city centre. Does a cup of tea for 79p. Afterwards you can shop at the regent road retail park with great stores like Deichman Shoes and Poundstretcher.

2)Harry Ramsdens on Regent Road (oh sorry its been demolished)

3) The Working Class Movement Library on the Crescent. You don't need an appointment and their helpful librarians will bring you books about Labour History and the working class movement. 

4) Salford Museum and Art Gallery also on the Crescent. Has a Victorian Street and permanent exhibitions on social history. Also good touring exhibitions of contemporary art. Near Salford University main building

a bit out of Manchester

5) The Head of Steam Pub Huddersfield Station platform 1. Does a decent sunday lunch with starter and pud for £7.99. Get there before three to ensure there is still some food left.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 9, 2010)

Deichman Shoes and Poundstretcher.


----------



## futha (Mar 12, 2010)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> Used to run a night there and the owners are a pain in the arse and its frequented by proper dodgy as fuck people.
> 
> having said that theres a great night there on sat called underachievers please try harder run by a friend of mine.



Yep, good night that. Music is great. Was going to go tomorrow but can't


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 13, 2010)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> Used to run a night there and the owners are a pain in the arse and *its frequented by proper dodgy as fuck people*.



Only been once or twice, but I have often thought that when I pass it (I get to my place down Moss Lane if I'm coming from that direction).


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thought I'd bump this thread as the Museum of Science and Industry refurb is complete. 

Went there on Monday, there's some good new interactive stuff involving barcodes, photgraphs and video that ends up on the website.


----------

